# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  29 сентября - Борис Моисеев - Музкомедия

## MagicBox

*29 сентября в 19:00
Борис Моисеев с программой "Лучший из мужчин"
Специальный гость - Николай Трубач!
Музкомедия (ул. Пантелеймоновская, 3)
Справки по тел. 7717708, 7250924*

Цены билетов от 100 до 800 грн

Билеты можно приобрести онлайн и в кассах Укртикет.

В рамках нового гастрольного тура в Одессу приезжает заслуженный артист России Борис Моисеев с новым супер-шоу "Лучший из мужчин"!
Это совсем новый и более красочный уровень шоу, насквозь пронизанный уникальной хореографией, завораживающими цирковыми постановками и современными спец-эффектами. Ощущение просмотра фильма в 3D формате. Новый тур оснащен самым современным оборудованием.

Новое красочное шоу удивит зрителей уникальной хореографией, завораживающими цирковыми постановками, современными спецэффектами и невероятными сценическими костюмами.
Программа концерта насчитывает более двух десятков сольных номеров, и у каждой песни свой шарм и очарование. Заслуженный артист России преподнесет публике и хиты, и мелодичные, а порой сентиментально-лиричные, но все песни танцевальные и зажигательные, понятные и по смыслу, и по эмоциональному настроению.

Организатор - компания "Magic Box"

----------


## MagicBox

Встреча вКонтакте: http://vk.com/moiseev_odessa_2013

----------


## ejiky

Билеты есть в продаже в кассе Украинского театра.

----------

